# Guess what this is.



## Urith (Apr 19, 2011)

??????


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

A tribble?


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

The trouble with trebles ...... They multiply very quickly


----------



## SEA (Feb 9, 2011)

talcum puff


----------



## Urith (Apr 19, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> A tribble?


yes it's a tribble.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Sorry to have guessed it so quickly! Now, you know just how many hours I spent knitting and re-watching Star Trek episodes! My kids can recite the dialog to any episode on cue. I just hope they forgive me!


----------



## Urith (Apr 19, 2011)

I was making scrubbies, and calling them tribbles, no one knew what the heck they were for.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Urith said:


> I was making scrubbies, and calling them tribbles, no one knew what the heck they were for.


What are they made from? It doesn't look like ordinary yarn.


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

We Trekkies know a tribble when we see one!


----------



## Urith (Apr 19, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Urith said:
> 
> 
> > I was making scrubbies, and calling them tribbles, no one knew what the heck they were for.
> ...


Your no fun, 1st guess!! it's Bernat Boa Furs


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Urith said:


> Jessica-Jean said:
> 
> 
> > Urith said:
> ...


Sorry. But I'm glad to know that _something_ can be made from that Bernat Boa Furs yarn! I snagged several balls on one of my forays into a second-hand store.

Now, I wonder if a tribble can be used as a duster?


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

A hedgehog? :O)


----------



## Urith (Apr 19, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Urith said:
> 
> 
> > Jessica-Jean said:
> ...


if they still have that stuff, that sprayed on a cloth, I forget the name of it, but it was to attract the dust.


----------



## Urith (Apr 19, 2011)

Urith said:


> Jessica-Jean said:
> 
> 
> > Urith said:
> ...


just make it bigger, that yarn leaves a waxy feeling on my finger's. or dirty, it leaves something on my hand's that doesn't feel very good.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Urith said:


> Jessica-Jean said:
> 
> 
> > Urith said:
> ...


Endust. I think you can still get it.


----------



## Urith (Apr 19, 2011)

that's the stuff.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I have some of that yarn as well and don't know what to do with it. I like the color of your tribble....


----------



## Urith (Apr 19, 2011)

a duster sounded like a good idea, I found out a lot of people (not children)
just like the tribble, for what? I'll never know


----------



## PearlofGreatPrice (Oct 21, 2011)

Looks like the body to my Gypsycream Huggable Bear. I used the Bernat Boa to make my first one. That was a trip and almost my last.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Urith said:


> ... I found out a lot of people (not children)
> just like the tribble, for what? I'll never know


They're cute. They remind us of an endearing episode ... or at least of the parts about the tribbles. Can't recall what else went on in it. Because they bring back memories of earlier years. I don't have any, but I do have every episode of every version of Star Trek and have watched/listened to them endlessly - if not in the last decade. I don't have other Star Trek ... promotional items, but I have many fond memories. THAT's why _I_ like tribbles!


----------



## Urith (Apr 19, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Urith said:
> 
> 
> > ... I found out a lot of people (not children)
> ...


I looked the tribble episode up, it was funny, but I've never watched star trek. at least if I want to start watching now, they won't be repeat's, now that's an upper.


----------



## Penrith Grandma (Apr 19, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> A tribble?


excuse my ignorance but what is a tribble?


----------



## RhondaP (Jun 26, 2011)

I'm not a trekkie and have no idea what they are.

I thought you'd made a bear body!


----------



## Lynda from Watford (Nov 15, 2011)

YOU ARE ALL MAD!!!!!!!!!


----------



## daffy duck (Sep 28, 2011)

Mr Sheen in Sus


----------



## daffy duck (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorry wrong letter meant Aus


----------



## MadsWeb (May 27, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Urith said:
> 
> 
> > ... I found out a lot of people (not children)
> ...


The estate sale people for my Dad is selling my autographed picture of Shatner, Nimoy and Kelly this weekend. They got so excited when they found it in a box in my old closet. I told him I wouldn't take anything less than $250 for it. With Kelly, AKA 'Bones', dead he want be signing anymore pictures. If it doesn't sale I will hang it in my daughters room. I do remember the Tribble episode very well. They ate all the grain in the bin. 
When you use a flip cell phone it is like Star Treks tricorder. Many of the things they had on the show are now something we use.


----------



## Patricia368 (Apr 3, 2011)

Is tribbles made like a pom-pom or is it a pom-pom?


----------



## bobsy (Jun 19, 2012)

I never missed that show..and still watch re-runs..I loved Mr.Spock...so nice to see a show that everyone wasn't jumping into bed with each other....(most of the time anyway.)loved it when they sent the trebbles to the Klingons..(can't spell it)


----------



## rmrrdh (Jun 22, 2012)

a toy for your cat or dog?


----------



## christine4321 (Jun 10, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> A tribble?


lol I was going to say that! Star Trek fan?


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

Are you all talking about those little fuzzy things that covered the whole star ship? I do remember them, but I didn't remember the name, hmmm.....
Can you stick them to the bottoms of socks and use them for swiffers?


----------



## Nancy0524 (Jun 30, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> A tribble?


i was gonna say that!!!


----------



## Nancy0524 (Jun 30, 2012)

Patty Sutter said:


> Urith said:
> 
> 
> > Jessica-Jean said:
> ...


sure ya can, and they even make it for multi surfaces and electronics


----------



## M2SMRTFORU (Oct 28, 2011)

endust


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Sorry to have guessed it so quickly! Now, you know just how many hours I spent knitting and re-watching Star Trek episodes! My kids can recite the dialog to any episode on cue. I just hope they forgive me!


I remember the tribbles, too! So cute!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

It looks like we have a lot of "trekkies" on this forum!


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

Bydie said:


> A hedgehog? :O)


That would have been my guess. I'm not a Treckie, so wouldn't know a tribble (first time I've ever heard that word) from a hedgehog! It's cute, though -- and looks like it would work as a dust cloth, we're someone so inclined to dust when they could be knitting!


----------



## Gladrags (Mar 18, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> A tribble?


Yep I'm with you....


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

Looks like a small pompom on a ring band


----------



## Mumah (Nov 15, 2011)

could it be a cuddly hedgehog? :thumbup:


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Urith said:
> 
> 
> > Jessica-Jean said:
> ...


 Sounds like a plan to me! LOL


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

A sleeping porcupine! A neighbor of one of the bears!


----------



## Lori Putz (Jul 13, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Urith said:
> 
> 
> > Jessica-Jean said:
> ...


I have two adult sons who are Trekkies and think they actually would dust more often if the rag was a Tribble.....that or adopt it.


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

furbee no a gremlin


----------



## CKcrochetknit (Jul 24, 2011)

is it a hedgehog??


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Sorry to have guessed it so quickly! Now, you know just how many hours I spent knitting and re-watching Star Trek episodes! My kids can recite the dialog to any episode on cue. I just hope they forgive me!


I empathize with you, with my kids no wedding is complete without at least 3 different Monty Python skits. The favorites are The Search for the Holy Grail, which they can recite verbatim, The Lumberjack Song, and The Ministry of Silly Walks. The younger son's wedding two years ago was really where we featured his favorite lines. Got the DJ to play them at interesting moments--the challenge of the Black Knight as they were introduced, the "I'm not dead yet." line at every kiss...., and THEN they did the dialogue from Aladdin. Sigh.


----------



## valj46 (Jul 25, 2011)

Urith said:


> ??????


a fluffy ball when years ago we use to use card board bottle tops on the milk & wind wool round & round the hole in the middle to the outside ,Kittens loved playing with them .


----------



## suewynn (Mar 26, 2012)

I have to write something as I want to be notified of any more posts, I have enjoyed reading these so much so far, especially about the Monty Python fans as my husband is also one who has a habit of quoting them.
Thanks everyone for the laughs, I just love this forum.


----------



## whiteeyore (Apr 2, 2011)

Yes you can still get endust , my grandkids come over every fri to play in the dust on the shelfs.It gave them something to do while root in differnt room


----------



## Nanswa (Jul 20, 2011)

Never watched Star Trek, never heard of a tribble. I thought it was something to do with our bears hehe


----------



## blavell (Mar 18, 2011)

What's a tribble?


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

Yes, I remember the scene in Star Treck, there were hundreds and hundreds of them...hahaha



ginalola said:


> The trouble with trebles ...... They multiply very quickly


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

You can make beautiful scarfs with them.



Dreamweaver said:


> I have some of that yarn as well and don't know what to do with it. I like the color of your tribble....


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I think you can toss a tribble back and forth. They don't mind; they LIKE it! They're very playful.


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

hahaha you are a funny one. About 25 years ago there was a Star Treck convention here in Montreal. I dragged my nephew with me who was about 10 years old and guess what they were selling some of those trebbles and after the convention I was sorry not to have bought one or two but guess what... I can make one now. I do have boa yarn so... guess I'll just have to find a way to do them... bye



vpatt said:


> Are you all talking about those little fuzzy things that covered the whole star ship? I do remember them, but I didn't remember the name, hmmm.....
> Can you stick them to the bottoms of socks and use them for swiffers?


----------



## Knitwitgma (Feb 20, 2012)

The body of a bear


----------



## Knitwitgma (Feb 20, 2012)

It is pon pom...strange, but true


----------



## jannyjo (May 4, 2011)

hahahahah very good .


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

It's called Endust and they still make it. It would be great on a Tribble. As long as they multiply why not put them to good use. My first guess was a hedge hog but when I read Jessica Jeans answer I knew I was wrong. I have lots of that yarn that was given me, now I know what to do with it. As I recall Tribbles came in many colors.


Urith said:


> Jessica-Jean said:
> 
> 
> > Urith said:
> ...


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I like the idea of a duster. Very cute!


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

I have a tribble-y looking duster that I bought at a craft show years ago. It's like a mitten with no thumb and it's all hairy like your tribble. Just a spray of Endust or Pledge and off I go. I love that it can be washed and I get to feel like my carbon footprint is a bit smaller cos I'm not tossing Swiffer refills in the garbage weekly. 

PS - my guess was also Tribble. I lurves me some Star Trek! The original always takes me back to my childhood. I love telling youngers that I watched Star Trek from the beginning!


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Sorry to have guessed it so quickly! Now, you know just how many hours I spent knitting and re-watching Star Trek episodes! My kids can recite the dialog to any episode on cue. I just hope they forgive me!


My kids got a Star Trek trivia game one Christmas..What fun that was!


----------



## ert (May 9, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> A tribble?


Yep, the first thing I thought of too. Trekkies know. :thumbup:


----------



## Sassynana (May 1, 2012)

It's called "Endust" - but my question is ... what are these used for? I've never seen one.


----------



## ert (May 9, 2011)

AuntKnitty said:


> I have a tribble-y looking duster that I bought at a craft show years ago. It's like a mitten with no thumb and it's all hairy like your tribble. Just a spray of Endust or Pledge and off I go. I love that it can be washed and I get to feel like my carbon footprint is a bit smaller cos I'm not tossing Swiffer refills in the garbage weekly.
> 
> PS - my guess was also Tribble. I lurves me some Star Trek! The original always takes me back to my childhood. I love telling youngers that I watched Star Trek from the beginning!


My son gave me a cd set for Christmas one year of the original Star Trek. He knows me well. Now I am a Dr. Who addict, and also getting hooked on Merlin. Help!!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Now if something can be made with 'Modea ticker tape yarn' I'll know what to do with the several skeins I got as the second hand store... hmmm maybe sometimes there's more of a reason why this stuff ends up there... But Jessica Jean you could make a beautiful bear with yours...



Jessica-Jean said:


> Urith said:
> 
> 
> > Jessica-Jean said:
> ...


----------



## jqgrammy9 (Mar 21, 2011)

Hat


----------



## Calcon (Feb 27, 2012)

Such a tribble - very cute idea - will have to try just for fun to have around...


----------



## ladytopaz10 (Oct 13, 2011)

Hand muff


----------



## Glendasue (Apr 29, 2011)

Hand muffler.


----------



## Momma Osa (May 1, 2011)

a muff?

Momma Osa


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

a bashful baby hedgehog


----------



## Izziebear (Dec 31, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I have some of that yarn as well and don't know what to do with it. I like the color of your tribble....


It makes great bears. I wanted to get some red, but have a sprained thumb and can't knit.


----------



## Urith (Apr 19, 2011)

It's a TRIBBLE.


----------



## Urith (Apr 19, 2011)

Izziebear said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > I have some of that yarn as well and don't know what to do with it. I like the color of your tribble....
> ...


I like your bear, I'm trying to use up all my leftovers


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

Izziebear said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > I have some of that yarn as well and don't know what to do with it. I like the color of your tribble....
> ...


grandson and I went for ride yesterday and a baby black bear ran across the road in front of us! Your photo reminded me of it, lol. Gonna have to try one of those bears when I get all the wip's cleared out. (Like that's ever gonna happen >>grin<<)


----------



## RandyPandy (May 6, 2011)

It looks like a head or body of one of the bears by Dixiecream. I am making my first one now and this eyelash yarn is killing me! It is taking the fun out of knitting. I hope that when I finish it, I will fall in love withthe bear and make a few more, but with different yarn. I am sure once my nieces and nephews see it, they will all want one. I am using Cello by Sensations, which I believe is a JoAnne's yarn. I'd love yarn suggestions other than eyelash!


----------



## knitknack (Oct 30, 2011)

Looks like a very furry hedgehog to me that somehow or other mutated into a different color.
Not being a Trekkie, I had not idea what a Tribble was, and have no idea as to how this fur ball can be used as a scrubbie.


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

LOL @ Jessica Jean! You keep making me laugh.

Anita


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Looks like a skein of Boa yarn, but can't remember who makes it right now.


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Urith said:
> 
> 
> > Jessica-Jean said:
> ...


A mutant hedgehog tribble duster.


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

I would guess a cat toy, ball?


----------



## riggy (Apr 9, 2012)

Look like a pom pom to me


----------



## Woolywarmer (May 31, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> A tribble?


Hah! A Star Trek Fan. Me too. (Kirk and Spock, that is).


----------



## Izziebear (Dec 31, 2011)

Woolywarmer said:


> Jessica-Jean said:
> 
> 
> > A tribble?
> ...


Me too. Never really liked the tribble episode. Too silly. Fell in love with Jean Luc.


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

Your bear is beautifulll.



Izziebear said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > I have some of that yarn as well and don't know what to do with it. I like the color of your tribble....
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## doris bergemann (Jun 8, 2012)

I don't know enough about knitting. What is the difference with those needles ?


----------



## Mrs. G (Sep 5, 2011)

My OH knew what it was straight away. Me not being a Star Trek fan had no idea. If he recognised it then it must be good.


----------



## janette777 (Jun 11, 2011)

Is there a pattern for these things - they look so cool.


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

Urith said:


> ??????


Hi everyone, here they are...TRIBBLESSSS...


----------



## manianice (May 3, 2011)

Looks like a Pom-Pom for a hat.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> A tribble?


Tribbles, born pregnant! LOL trip down memory lane. I guess you would only have to make one and feed it.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

mousepotato said:


> Jessica-Jean said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry to have guessed it so quickly! Now, you know just how many hours I spent knitting and re-watching Star Trek episodes! My kids can recite the dialog to any episode on cue. I just hope they forgive me!
> ...


Sounds like you have a wonderfully fun family. When my son and DIL got married they had a dragon theme, the cake topper was a set of bride and groom dragons. The guys all wore dragon themed ties. So fun.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

What a fun post! Maybe they could be made with little squeakers in them and then they would sound like tribbles too!
Oh that was my absolute favorite Star Trek episode. It was so funny to see all those very serious people reacting to the tribbles.


----------



## Urith (Apr 19, 2011)

Damama said:


> What a fun post! Maybe they could be made with little squeakers in them and then they would sound like tribbles too!
> Oh that was my absolute favorite Star Trek episode. It was so funny to see all those very serious people reacting to the tribbles.


Oh no, I forget about the little squeak's they made. maybe the $store will have some, gotta check that out. Thank's for the reminder.


----------



## jgarrett28 (May 6, 2012)

put bunny ears on it and it's a dust bunny!!!!


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

jgarrett28 said:


> put bunny ears on it and it's a dust bunny!!!!


Now dust bunnies I can really relate too! How funny!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Damama said:


> mousepotato said:
> 
> 
> > Jessica-Jean said:
> ...


Mine can quote all that Monty Python stuff, too! I've never seen one all the way through. I was always doing dishes at the time. I'd like to see one.


----------



## Craftyjamie (Feb 6, 2011)

Urith said:


> Jessica-Jean said:
> 
> 
> > A tribble?
> ...


That is one darn very fancy Tribble, if you ask me. Beautiful though. I just bought 2 skeins of that very same color, but I don't think I'm going to make dusters out of them though. Now if I had a mansion.....maybe!

All kidding aside, it's adorable and should be fun and enjoyable to use. Grab the Enddust and go to town


----------



## colonialcat (Dec 22, 2011)

Tribble or a cats toy. or a ball of funny fluffy yarn


----------



## Izziebear (Dec 31, 2011)

Love Monty Python. When they were throwing dad on the cart and he kept insisting he wasn't dead. Enjoy the "getting better" phrase thoughout. When the witch turned him into a newt and he said "I got better". Still laugh at that.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Something that grew in my vegetable drawer?


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Janina said:


> Urith said:
> 
> 
> > ??????
> ...


Here's the video link--really cute:


----------



## immunurse (May 2, 2011)

Just be sure it can't get at your cargo of "quadro-triticale"!

<Trekkies know what that it>


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

These make one giggle--tribbles

Is this the pattern used? Here's the Ravelry pattern: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/tribble

and the Bernate fun fur: http://www.bernat.com/product.php?P=0&LGC=boa

Thanks for the "day brightener"!! Now I figured out what to do with that free fun fur I got at a yarn show--just add stuffing and a squeaker. I love the part where Captain Kirk sits in his control seat and there's a squeeek!


----------



## KEgan (Feb 15, 2012)

A Hedgehog???


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

immunurse said:


> Just be sure it can't get at your cargo of "quadro-triticale"!
> 
> <Trekkies know what that it>


So true!


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> Janina said:
> 
> 
> > Urith said:
> ...


----------



## arizona_me (Oct 5, 2011)

Hi Jessica-Jean
I belong to the KP / K&CF But in the summer I very seldium get on here. I work in the summer & am on holidays all winter. I work at a summer resort in the Gift Shop as a chashier. 

Ok what is thing? explain Please.


----------



## showperson (Mar 7, 2012)

A Tribble, from a Star Trek episode, was a small furry creature that looked like a ball of fur and purred when you held it. Everyone loved them, but they reproduced like a yarn stash to take over every available space.


----------



## immunurse (May 2, 2011)

Don't forget......they purred for everyone except Klingons. The tribbles screeched in rage when a Klingon tried to hold it. And of course, the Klingons were the only ones who didn't think they were cute and adorable!


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

showperson said:


> A Tribble, from a Star Trek episode, was a small furry creature that looked like a ball of fur and purred when you held it. Everyone loved them, but they reproduced like a yarn stash to take over every available space.


Love the comparison to yarn stash! LOL


----------



## Dracaena (Jun 9, 2012)

Hmm. I have not been part of the Star Trek circle for quite some years so I'm wondering when did the term Trekkie become acceptable? Was it a case - like with some derogatory words about women - that the word was reclaimed so it could no longer be used as an insult?

Apart from that I have managed over the years to control Tribble numbers by carefully monitoring their food intake, they always got on very well with my cats.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

msusanc said:


> ... and looks like it would work as a dust cloth, we're someone so inclined to dust when they could be knitting!


I like your thinking! My house is the realm of dusty surfaces!


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Damama said:


> showperson said:
> 
> 
> > A Tribble, from a Star Trek episode, was a small furry creature that looked like a ball of fur and purred when you held it. Everyone loved them, but they reproduced like a yarn stash to take over every available space.
> ...


LOL you are right--we can always form our own language and refer to our stashes are tribbles. Like I found a tribble I hadn't seen for a few years, or what's in your tribble, or how tribbled are you.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Now if something can be made with 'Modea ticker tape yarn' I'll know what to do with the several skeins I got as the second hand store... hmmm maybe sometimes there's more of a reason why this stuff ends up there... But Jessica Jean you could make a beautiful bear with yours...


I don't foresee any bears in my future. However, I do have a pattern suggestion for ANY novelty yarn that's wandered into your stash: The Vegas Scarf! One ball of weird added to five relatively sane and you get a unique scarf!


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

Crochet a hat and add eyelash to it, scarf.


----------



## nightflutter (Apr 10, 2012)

Watch out! Those tribbles multiply like nobody's business...


----------



## Urith (Apr 19, 2011)

nightflutter said:


> Watch out! Those tribbles multiply like nobody's business...


I gave one to the man across the hall, he just came looking for food for it, the food they ate is called something, I didn't recognize what he asked for ( he sure liked the tribble though)


----------



## blavell (Mar 18, 2011)

I still don't know what a Tribble is. I understand it's something to do with Star Trek but, I never was a S.T. fan so I guess that's why I don't know.


----------



## blavell (Mar 18, 2011)

Thank you, now I know.


showperson said:


> A Tribble, from a Star Trek episode, was a small furry creature that looked like a ball of fur and purred when you held it. Everyone loved them, but they reproduced like a yarn stash to take over every available space.


----------



## Urith (Apr 19, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> These make one giggle--tribbles
> 
> Is this the pattern used? Here's the Ravelry pattern: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/tribble
> 
> ...


I just cast on 12-26 sts. depending how big you want them, and with the fun fur, just knit until it's long enough 8-10". sew up the side, then one end, add a little stuffing, and gather up the other end, pull tight. and it's done.


----------



## La la patti (Apr 3, 2011)

I thought that it might be a bear belly lol!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> Janina said:
> 
> 
> > Urith said:
> ...


----------



## Urith (Apr 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Ask4j said:
> 
> 
> > Janina said:
> ...


----------



## Dornar (Oct 18, 2011)

It is a David Gerrold Star Trek tribble. 
David Gerrold wrote the back story of his Star Trek screen play, "The Trouble With Tribbles: The Complete Story of One of Star Trek's Most Popular Episodes. 

Some say the tribble has a grandparent in the Heinlein "flat cats" (from the book: The Rolling Stones) which itself could have had great grandparents in the guinea pig from Ellis Parker Butler's story "Pigs is Pigs".

All of this could be based on an examination of exponential vs logarithmic reproduction curves. See also the "Rice on a Chessboard problem.


----------



## Nanswa (Jul 20, 2011)

<<based on an examination of exponential vs logarithmic reproduction curves>>

Could you put that in English please? :>)


----------



## sassiladyann (Jun 28, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> A tribble?


my first thought!


----------



## mollyb (Mar 29, 2012)

What is a tribble? I have never heard of that before.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

mollyb said:


> What is a tribble? I have never heard of that before.


Mollyb, this topic is up to nine pages. All you need to do is scan for some links on the previous pages, and you will learn all there is to learn about darling Tribbles!


----------



## Urith (Apr 19, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> mollyb said:
> 
> 
> > What is a tribble? I have never heard of that before.
> ...


they do multiply, don't they


----------



## knitterbee (Jul 21, 2011)

If you go to the top of the page & click on watch, you will receive notices without having to make a comment. I often do that when I want to get notices but someone else has already made the comment I would have.


suewynn said:


> I have to write something as I want to be notified of any more posts, I have enjoyed reading these so much so far, especially about the Monty Python fans as my husband is also one who has a habit of quoting them.
> Thanks everyone for the laughs, I just love this forum.


----------



## suewynn (Mar 26, 2012)

knitterbee said:


> If you go to the top of the page & click on watch, you will receive notices without having to make a comment. I often do that when I want to get notices but someone else has already made the comment I would have.
> 
> 
> suewynn said:
> ...


Thanks, good to know.


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Urith said:
> 
> 
> > Jessica-Jean said:
> ...


I bought some Bernat Boa in different colors to make Gypsycream's bears. I think it will be beautiful!


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

I love tribbles!! My son is a sci-fi addict, and his birthday is this months. I think he needs one for his computer desk!!


----------



## Jaki (Apr 5, 2011)

I think it's a tribble - and if it is then you have a problem on your hands as ... tribbles have a tendency to 'treble' ... when you're not looking LOL!!! It's brilliant!!! - r u a "trekkie fan"?


Urith said:


> ??????


----------



## Nancy0524 (Jun 30, 2012)

would you be willing to share the pattern you did to make this...i would love to have them to dust with.


----------



## Urith (Apr 19, 2011)

Jaki said:


> I think it's a tribble - and if it is then you have a problem on your hands as ... tribbles have a tendency to 'treble' ... when you're not looking LOL!!! It's brilliant!!! - r u a "trekkie fan"?
> 
> 
> Urith said:
> ...


I'm not, but I wanted to use up my leftover's


----------



## Urith (Apr 19, 2011)

Nancy0524 said:


> would you be willing to share the pattern you did to make this...i would love to have them to dust with.


I posted the pattern a bit back.


----------



## Ms knit a lot (Mar 19, 2011)

here is what to do if you get too many......
just follow Scotty's lead
[Kirk asking what became of the tribbles] 
Capt. Kirk: Scott, you didn't transport them into space, did you? 
Scott: Captain Kirk, that'd be inhuman. 
Capt. Kirk: Well, where are they? 
Scott: I gave them a very good home, sir. 
Capt. Kirk: WHERE? 
Scott: I gave 'em to the Klingons, sir. 
Capt. Kirk: You gave them to the Klingons? 
Scott: Aye, sir. Before they went into warp, I transported the whole kit 'n' caboodle into their engine room, where they'll be no tribble at all.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Ms knit a lot said:


> here is what to do if you get too many......
> just follow Scotty's lead
> [Kirk asking what became of the tribbles]
> Capt. Kirk: Scott, you didn't transport them into space, did you?
> ...


Cute. I was so crazy about Captain Kirk! He's still pretty cute at ........80!


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

glacy1 said:


> Jessica-Jean said:
> 
> 
> > Urith said:
> ...


I think scrubbies would be the best and would make acceptable gifts. I sent the Star Trek video as a day brightener to my friends saying this was a new project and the response was sipid to say the least so I guess us knitter have a different view of things.


----------



## sylviaelliott (May 11, 2011)

a hat


----------



## rutledge (Apr 16, 2012)

Okay. It's a tribble. What in the heck is a tribble?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

rutledge said:


> Okay. It's a tribble. What in the heck is a tribble?


Your post came on page 10 of this topic. You have two choices: read - or at least scan - the previous page to learn something about Tribbles, or google the word Tribble. Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tribble


----------



## Urith (Apr 19, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> rutledge said:
> 
> 
> > Okay. It's a tribble. What in the heck is a tribble?
> ...


thank's Jessica-Jean


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> rutledge said:
> 
> 
> > Okay. It's a tribble. What in the heck is a tribble?
> ...


Rutledge, if you go to the top of the page, on the right-hand side it shows the pages of the post. Click on 1 and you'll see a picture of what she made. Just about everything after that is a discussion of tribbles, very cute little critters from a Star Trek episode.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Sorry to have guessed it so quickly! Now, you know just how many hours I spent knitting and re-watching Star Trek episodes! My kids can recite the dialog to any episode on cue. I just hope they forgive me!


I've been watching the Star Trek The Next Generation series....I'm smitten with Captain Jean-Luc Picard....LOL


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

Urith said:


> Your no fun, 1st guess!! it's Bernat Boa Furs


Years ago someone sent me a bag full of that Boa Fur along with a pattern for a poncho. Just what I wanted was to look like a big red and black teddy bear. :lol: I still don't know what to do with it.


----------



## Urith (Apr 19, 2011)

nittineedles said:


> Urith said:
> 
> 
> > Your no fun, 1st guess!! it's Bernat Boa Furs
> ...


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Phoenix said:


> Jessica-Jean said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry to have guessed it so quickly! Now, you know just how many hours I spent knitting and re-watching Star Trek episodes! My kids can recite the dialog to any episode on cue. I just hope they forgive me!
> ...


Oh, Phoenix. After Captain Kirk, I couldn't even imagine anyone else.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Phoenix said:
> 
> 
> > Jessica-Jean said:
> ...


I wasn't too fond of Kirk....too cocky for my taste...LOL


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Phoenix said:


> bonbf3 said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenix said:
> ...


Shatner - in any role including as himself - _always_ seems to come over as "too cocky", whereas Patrick Stewart seems to be a real person - with an engaging personality.

Who'd have thought that there'd be a Star Trek discussion on a _knitting_ site?!!?! :thumbup:


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Phoenix said:
> 
> 
> > bonbf3 said:
> ...


LOL...I love Star Trek....I liked Spock on the old series and loved Picard in the Next Generation....when I finish this series I'll watch the Star Trek Voyager and Star Trek Deep Space Nine and Star Trek Enterprise and Then a kind of documentary by Shatner where he interviews the other Captains....looks interesting....then I may start on the Stargate series....I watched the Farscape series and was heart broken when they discontinued it after 5 seasons....it was really good!!!.....but for now...here's a funny for you....


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Oh wow...talk about your coincidences!!!!!....I just watched an episode of Star Trek: The Next Generation where they find Scotty from the original Star Trek, suspended in a Transporter beam for 75 years and they bring him aboard the new Enterprise!!!!!!!!!!!!....It was a fantastic watch and I had tears in my eyes at the end....and that's hard to do!!!!!.....


----------



## Jaki (Apr 5, 2011)

hahahahaha!!!!!!! LOL! LOL!!!! Fabulous - simply fabulous!!!!


Ms knit a lot said:


> here is what to do if you get too many......
> just follow Scotty's lead
> [Kirk asking what became of the tribbles]
> Capt. Kirk: Scott, you didn't transport them into space, did you?
> ...


----------



## Jaki (Apr 5, 2011)

Well they're brilliant!!! well done you xxxx


Urith said:


> Jaki said:
> 
> 
> > I think it's a tribble - and if it is then you have a problem on your hands as ... tribbles have a tendency to 'treble' ... when you're not looking LOL!!! It's brilliant!!! - r u a "trekkie fan"?
> ...


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Phoenix said:


> bonbf3 said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenix said:
> ...


Good - I couldn't hold up to the competition! You take Picard, and I'll take Kirk?


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

Hi Nittineedles,

You can do beautiful scarfs with them. They really come up nice.
And, if you really don't know what to do with them, I'll give you my address in Montreal.



nittineedles said:


> Urith said:
> 
> 
> > Your no fun, 1st guess!! it's Bernat Boa Furs
> ...


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Phoenix said:
> 
> 
> > bonbf3 said:
> ...


Oh, darlin', I wish I could!!!!!.....LMAO.....he's SO yummy!!!!!....that deep voice and his British accent.....***swoon***....LOL


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

I just love Jean-Luc.



Phoenix said:


> bonbf3 said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenix said:
> ...


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

Urith said:


> nittineedles said:
> 
> 
> > Urith said:
> ...


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

Yes, they make great dusters... they hold lots of static electricity.Just avoid electronics as Boa can shed the little threads.



Jessica-Jean said:


> Urith said:
> 
> 
> > Jessica-Jean said:
> ...


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Janina said:


> I just love Jean-Luc.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


drat that British accent gets you everytime......I agree!


----------



## lotsagramgram (May 7, 2012)

Don't feed it after midnight or get it wet!


----------



## Urith (Apr 19, 2011)

lotsagramgram said:


> Don't feed it after midnight or get it wet!


OMG! what happen's if it get's wet? my cat was licking one.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

lotsagramgram said:


> Don't feed it after midnight or get it wet!


I thought that applied to the gremlins, not tribbles! :-D


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

lotsagramgram said:


> Don't feed it after midnight or get it wet!


I thought that was Gremlins.....


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> lotsagramgram said:
> 
> 
> > Don't feed it after midnight or get it wet!
> ...


LOL...didn't see this before posting before...


----------



## Urith (Apr 19, 2011)

Phoenix said:


> lotsagramgram said:
> 
> 
> > Don't feed it after midnight or get it wet!
> ...


It was.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Urith said:


> ??????


A furry coconut of course!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Come to think of it - what DO you feel a tribble? Maybe they're the perfect pet - don't eat .............and don't poop!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Come to think of it - what DO you feel a tribble? Maybe they're the perfect pet - don't eat .............and don't poop!


Don't know about the pooping; it was never mentioned in Star Trek, but they definitely *do* eat! That was the Trouble with Tribbles; they ate the cargo of Quadrotriticale! http://en.memory-alpha.org/wiki/Quadrotriticale


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

OK yes it is a Tribble I do agree. Do love Star Track and watch it every chance I get. But where's the pattern??? I to have that yarn in my stash and have no clue what to do with it.  Please tell me where the pattern can be found?


----------



## Urith (Apr 19, 2011)

MissMagnolia said:


> OK yes it is a Tribble I do agree. Do love Star Track and watch it every chance I get. But where's the pattern??? I to have that yarn in my stash and have no clue what to do with it.  Please tell me where the pattern can be found?


pattern is on page 9


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

Oops sorry . I must of missed that page...Thank you.


----------



## sewnhair (Jun 7, 2011)

"The trouble With Tribbles" my favorite episode!!!!

Actually, that's the only episode I like from the original series; I liked Next Generation best.

Is there a pattern for this somewhere?

Just saw that it's on page 9 Guess i should read everything before commenting :roll: :roll:


----------



## JoanH (Nov 29, 2011)

Captian its a Tribble said with scottish accent of Scotty of course!!

(didn't see the other posts before I posted so SEE it really is a Tribble)


----------



## Urith (Apr 19, 2011)

JoanH said:


> Captian its a Tribble said with scottish accent of Scotty of course!!
> 
> (didn't see the other posts before I posted so SEE it really is a Tribble)


it is.


----------

